
The White Darkness – A Solitary Journey Across Antarctica (2018) - jamithy2
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/02/12/the-white-darkness
======
pmoriarty
This tragedy could have been prevented had Worsley let someone he trusted
(like his wife) have the power to call for an evacuation when they deemed it
necessary.

Also, his wife should have just called for an evacuation herself despite what
others thought.

Worsley was clearly incapable of effectively monitoring his own health and
pushed himself to the point of death. Someone he trusted who was not so
emotionally wedded to the idea of succeeding at all costs could have saved his
life.

Also, such stories of people choosing to put their lives in danger smacks more
than a bit of a desire for self destruction -- a possible motivation the
article should have explored but didn't.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311962)

------
drdrey
The White Darkness

